# Please bring back the list of upcoming WotC products!



## Dragonblade (Oct 20, 2003)

Can you please bring back the list of upcoming WotC products to the main page?

That and the news are the two reasons I have made EN World my home page.  Thanks!


----------



## Simplicity (Oct 20, 2003)

Definitely agreed.  I was surprised to see it disappear when it's so valuable.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 20, 2003)

Add me to the list wanting it back. I reference the main page on a daily basis since the list is kept up to date and accurate.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Oct 20, 2003)

I did some research on this a while back on a topic on bandwidth, let me dig it up...

Basically, the summary though is that ENWorld is spending a tremendous amount of it's bandwidth on those images on the front page, and cutting them will likely save ENWorld a little money.  The WotC product schedule images were over 6 times the size of the rest of the page.  If you think that's not a problem, find the donation button... 

Here's the original thread: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=64707.



			
				LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> For the record, I d/led the main page, and it weighs in at 69.6 KB, with images adding 781 KB. The jpgs (products stuff, not the icons in the news) is 731 KB of that. So I think Lite and Ultra Lite versions of the main page might not be such a bad idea.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 20, 2003)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> I did some research on this a while back on a topic on bandwidth, let me dig it up...
> 
> Basically, the summary though is that ENWorld is spending a tremendous amount of it's bandwidth on those images on the front page, and cutting them will likely save ENWorld a little money. The WotC product schedule images were over 6 times the size of the rest of the page. If you think that's not a problem, find the donation button...
> 
> Here's the original thread: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=64707.





Making Upcoming product releases from WOTC/Whitewolf/ and other big d20 companies a seprate page might not be a bad idea.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 20, 2003)

You can still find them on WotC's page in the D20 Guide (along wih everyone else's product schedules).  I removed them from the front page to a) make the page look less cluttered and b) reduce the size of the page.  I guess I could include a link directly to the WotC page, though.


----------



## PowerWordDumb (Oct 20, 2003)

A link would be great, Morrus.  It's just one of those things I like to check out weekly or so to remind myself why I maintain my pathetic existence from paycheck to paycheck, and I'm much too lazy to dig for it.


----------



## Simplicity (Oct 20, 2003)

If the graphics are taking up too much bandwidth, then
at least provide a text list on the front page, and
a link to the WotC product list on a secondary page...

You could have a two column format thing...

```
Nov.          Draconomicon
              Complete Warriors's Handbook
Dec.          Dragonseye Miniatures

etc....
```


----------



## Morrus (Oct 20, 2003)

Have a look now - that's the best I can do.  Unfortunately, it's an RSS feed directly from the D20 Guide and managed by the main site PostNuke software, so I have no real way of controlling the layout other than checking boxes for "Show Images?" and the like.

I think it looks pretty messy, myself.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 20, 2003)

Thanks Morrus!

It may not be as nice to look at as the cover images, but it definitely serves my purposes.


----------



## Simplicity (Oct 20, 2003)

Works for me!

Thanks, Morrus.


----------



## BobROE (Oct 20, 2003)

On a similar note, perhaps move the ads from the right hand side to the left to give the page a slightly more balanced look.


----------



## Dragonblade (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks Morrus!

I don't care about seeing the cover images. But its nice having the list there.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 21, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> Thanks Morrus!
> 
> It may not be as nice to look at as the cover images, but it definitely serves my purposes.





I agree, the covers were nice, but not really nessasary. Ditching the whole thing on the other hand would have stunk. Thanks for keeping it!


----------



## JoeBlank (Oct 21, 2003)

I dig the less-cluttered look. The front page was becoming a mess. Nice work, Morrus.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 21, 2003)

Very nice work Morrus, I was about to suggest a link the other day to the WotC shipping list, but I really like my great load times but still having the information that I need!


----------



## Welverin (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm gald that the images are, they just took to long to load. It is nice to have a list of upcoming products on the front page though.


----------



## Greybar (Oct 21, 2003)

Just a quick note that I like the new "uncluttered" design.

If WOTC wants its upcoming products on the front page, they can buy a banner ad... 

john


----------



## Welverin (Oct 22, 2003)

I did like being able to go through old news in the same format as what's on the main page, as opposed to how the archive is at the moment.


----------

